# alpine/extreme carve hardboot setup,, who has tried



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I went skiing once and dudes hit on me that was enough to know how gay any of that shit is.


----------



## Sour*D83 (Jul 23, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I went skiing once and dudes hit on me that was enough to know how gay any of that shit is.



So your a Homophobic asshole who rips into peoples Threads Awwww I see I understand now BurtonAvenger is a Buttpirate!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I think we need a disclaimer about BA when signing up for this site hahaha


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I've never tried hardbooting, seems too much like skiing for me


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Qball said:


> I think we need a disclaimer about BA when signing up for this site hahaha


I would personally agree with this. The number of newbies who have gone after him recently is hilarious. 

There's a couple of forums out there for it I believe. Bomberonline.com seems to be one (would access it to check, but I think the firewall is getting antsy about the name). It's not a huge industry, but there's definitely a following for it. 

I remember when they used to have the slalom snowboarding events in the olympics... those were hilarious, lol.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sour*D83 said:


> So your a Homophobic asshole who rips into peoples Threads Awwww I see I understand now BurtonAvenger is a Buttpirate!


It's only gay if you push back and lately you've been doing a lot of pushing so is there anything you want to tell us?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Ballistic said:


> Anyone tried hardbooting/ euro carve/ extreme carving? Did u like,, not like.? It looks pretty cool


I'll get on it for sure. Next season split powder board, probably Hovercraft. But those alpine board are sick to carve. You can get a very good idea with stiff (soft) boots and steep forward angles on a regular all-mountain board.


----------



## Sour*D83 (Jul 23, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's only gay if you push back and lately you've been doing a lot of pushing so is there anything you want to tell us?[/QUOTE
> 
> Your an Asshole Loser who thinks hes the Know it all Ride the best over Anything Big Cock.. Lose the soap box kid, your a fucking Joke/ O and My wife was my Prom queen. Fuck off trouble starter Assavengerbuttpirate is your real name..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So I should be impressed that your wife was a prom queen? Do you sit down at the Gold Pan or Motherloaded and relive your glory days of high school too?


----------



## Sour*D83 (Jul 23, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So I should be impressed that your wife was a prom queen? Do you sit down at the Gold Pan or Motherloaded and relive your glory days of high school too?


Nope living the Glory of our home in the mountains working in a shity economy and having a Fat garden of Cough. So That and the fact we spent our glory HS days together we never looked back, lived in southern Florida, Alaska, even lived in Chili for a while.. I have zero respect for a person who speaks about others the way you do.. If you could even understand how young, and like an Idiot you sound you would bury your head in the sand and chop it off.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Holy shit that was actually a coherent response did your wife write that for you because it's obvious you're not the brains of the operation.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Lol...a "Fat garden of cough"


----------



## Sour*D83 (Jul 23, 2011)

blah blah blah Homophobic asshole is what Burtonassvenger is and thats all .. Im deletng my acct. fuck both of ya


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Sour*D83 said:


> blah blah blah Homophobic asshole is what Burtonassvenger is and thats all .. Im deletng my acct. fuck both of ya


Oh we are so heartbroken


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well you know when I'm sitting on my throne in Breck I'll probably still not think about you.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Sour*D83 said:


> Your an Asshole Loser who thinks hes the Know it all Ride the best over Anything Big Cock.. Lose the soap box kid, your a fucking Joke/ O and My wife was my Prom queen. Fuck off trouble starter Assavengerbuttpirate is your real name..


wow this kid really IS a tool.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's OK guys I know his kind they move to Summit county and hate on the tourists and second home owners that sustain their way of life. They bitch that there's too much traffic, too many people, that it's "their" lands, and bitch bitch bitch. Dude will wash out of the county but not before making everyone miserable along the way for his lack of good life choices. Zoloft might work but I think sucking on the end of a shotgun would greatly improve the oral cavity that facilities his drivel. 


And to keep this thread on topic hard booting is still gay.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Sour*D83 said:


> blah blah blah Homophobic asshole is what Burtonassvenger is and thats all .. Im deletng my acct. fuck both of ya


hahaha, finally. ive been waiting for BA to get this dude to his breaking point. :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Funny thing about getting someone to their breaking point I used just one liners. I need to get to the point I can do it with just one word answers.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Funny thing about getting someone to their breaking point I used just one liners. I need to get to the point I can do it with just one word answers.


ha didnt you try to do that with someone else recently?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're counting that little 5 year old I was fighting at the grocery store then yes, otherwise no.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Awww... looks like folks have lost interest in this thread. Sooo sad. For a couple of days there, I was ROFL.


----------



## GTDad (Feb 25, 2018)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's OK guys I know his kind they move to Summit county and hate on the tourists and second home owners that sustain their way of life. They bitch that there's too much traffic, too many people, that it's "their" lands, and bitch bitch bitch. Dude will wash out of the county but not before making everyone miserable along the way for his lack of good life choices. Zoloft might work but I think sucking on the end of a shotgun would greatly improve the oral cavity that facilities his drivel.
> 
> 
> And to keep this thread on topic hard booting is still gay.




So immature.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

GTDad said:


> So immature.


Well it was 7 years ago so maybe he's grown up a bit since then?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

The 7 year burn >


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Well if we're reviving this thread, can we all marvel at the flagrant disregard for proper capitalization? This guy's all over the show. 



Sour*D83 said:


> Your an *A*sshole *L*oser who thinks hes the *K*now it all *R*ide the best over *A*nything *B*ig *C*ock.. Lose the soap box kid, your a fucking *J*oke/ O and *M*y wife was my *P*rom queen. Fuck off trouble starter Assavengerbuttpirate is your real name..






Sour*D83 said:


> Nope living the *G*lory of our home in the mountains working in a shity economy and having a *F*at garden of *C*ough. So *T*hat and the fact we spent our glory HS days together we never looked back, lived in southern Florida, Alaska, even lived in *Chili *for a while.. I have zero respect for a person who speaks about others the way you do.. If you could even understand how young, and like an *I*diot you sound you would bury your head in the sand and chop it off.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

the underlying sentiment is somewhat true.. hardbooters or whatever the polically correct name they call themselves.. kind of a funny crowd, odd, queer you might say. not "gay". although i have heard them referred to as gay more than once on the slopes.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ballistic said:


> the underlying sentiment is somewhat true.. hardbooters or whatever the polically correct name they call themselves.. kind of a funny crowd, odd, queer you might say. not "gay". although i have heard them referred to as gay more than once on the slopes.


You back from Hawaii? 

Let's go to Whistler! 


TT


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Ballistic said:
> 
> 
> > the underlying sentiment is somewhat true.. hardbooters or whatever the polically correct name they call themselves.. kind of a funny crowd, odd, queer you might say. not "gay". although i have heard them referred to as gay more than once on the slopes.
> ...


 yoohoo im back! when does blackcomb even close??


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ballistic said:


> yoohoo im back! when does blackcomb even close??


21st or 22nd one of the two? 

This thread is way off track pfft 

Should we ride alpine boards when we go? 
:dry: haha

Actually I just picked one up yesterday lol
Haha I'll bring em maybe & we can try em 1 run:blahblah:


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

GTDad said:


> So immature.


THREAD DIGGER! Man that's a zinger. Were you listening to winger? Perhaps you're a hard boot ringer.


----------

